# Just got back from our visit to Victoria to see the still unnamed puppy.



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

He has changed somewhat from when we last saw him. He is 5 weeks old today and such a cutie.


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

Hmm tried to attach two but that didn't work.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So cute!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

What an adorable baby..........too cute!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

So very very cute.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

So precious when so small! Where are you getting him from?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely, love his eyes in that first photo, bet you can't wait to bring him home.


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

We bring him home in 2 weeks and 6 days, not that I am counting or anything!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

he's beautiful x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweet little man 
He needs a name....


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

Awwwww.........

Do you have any names you're considering or do you have no idea yet?


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

Several names under consideration but we have not finalised it yet.

Milo, Toby, Dylan, Alfie, Cody, Sydney, Barney.......the list goes on.


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

Kazd said:


> Several names under consideration but we have not finalised it yet.
> 
> Milo, Toby, Dylan, Alfie, Cody, Sydney, Barney.......the list goes on.


I like all of those but especially Barney! A close friend of mine has a dog called Barney so I couldn't really use it.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Broody , broody, broody x


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Definitely Dylan (after the Magic Roundabout!)...

Toffin
x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Where in the world are you Kazd? Wondering which Victoria.. I'm nosey.


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Where in the world are you Kazd? Wondering which Victoria.. I'm nosey.



I am in Northampton, UK and I am getting my puppy from Victoria Mowforth in Ollerton, Nottinghamshire.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ah ok! Victoria a person. Not a place


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

We may have a name, eldest two this morning said they didn't mind Milo (youngest's favourite) and hubby said he can live with it as well. So it's just me, not allowed Alfie (too common, thanks Julia!), not allowed Wilfred, Sydney or Barney.

Apart from the obvious (Milo the Tweenie character) this is an extract from 
Wikipedia.


Milo (pron.: /ˈmaɪloʊ/) is a chocolate and malt powder which is mixed with hot or cold water and/or milk to produce a beverage popular in many parts of the world. Produced by Nestlé, Milo was originally developed by Thomas Mayne in Sydney, Australia in 1934.[1] It is marketed and sold in many countries around the world.

So quite suitable for our chocolate boy!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Perfect description...... Welcome Milo


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I saw a can of Milo in a supermarket the other day and it took me back to being in Australia years ago, there were always ads on for it - can still hear the tune 'M M Milo - way to go...' ! so yes, good for a choccy boy.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

He's beautiful and Milo sounds perfect. I had no idea that is what Milo meant


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Milo is a terrific name, perfect for a chocolate poo as you said. I remember having Milo as a child growing up in the Bahamas. We also had Sir Milo Butler who was the first Bahamian Governor-General of the Bahamas. So, a very distinguished name too


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

It appears I spoke to soon, husband said he could live with it but his preference in order is Toby, Barney, Milo. So we are still not there, is it too much to ask that we all agree on a name (preferably my choice ).


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

The cocker spaniel we had growing up was called Toby, and its the name of Tilly's brother too.

If we had a boy we were going to call him Dougal, Arthur or Bobby.

Your little pup is gorgeous - made my tummy go all funny when I saw him!! X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Such a sweet choosy boy.....looks like galaxy chocolate to me....like a Minstrel! What about Ollie, cos he was born in Ollerton.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ohhhhhhhh so cute! Melt your heart with those eyes!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

He's gorgeous!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

I am trying to work out how to use photo bucket. I took some video on my iPhone 5. It has uploaded but when I try to play it when within my photo bucket account it has a line through the play button. When I try to upload it within manage files (upload via URL ) it says invalid file. Help


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

I think I may have cracked or partially cracked posting video. The only thingis it just posts the link and you do not see a picture. On other people's posts it looks like a pot and then when you click on it, it takes you to photobucket.

http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/karen_davis2/media/IMG_0429_zps77590fe5.mp4.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

He is perfect


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love the video he is the sweetest little boy ever!


----------

